# FREE download winemaking book!



## rrawhide (May 19, 2008)

Hey all

I found these links thru www.purplegrinwinery.com links and they are pretty cool.

check them out

1. <big>http://www.geocities.com/lumeisenman/

2. </span></span></big><big>
Another manual: http://morewinemaking.com/search/102638

3.</span></span></big><big></span></span></big><big>http://www.scottlab.com/products/fermentation/documents/ScottLabs_woprices_rv.pdf</big>

check out the 'cave' at purple grin - gonna have one like it when I win the lottery.

enjoy your reading - -

later

rrawhide<big> </span></span></big><big></span></span></big>


----------

